# Living in Los Monasterios



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hola all,

Does anyone here live in/about Alfinach or Los Monasterios area of Valencia? Can you tell me a little bit about living there? We are looking for information on where you would be going for fruit and veg, things like possibly local market, and are concerned our only option for shopping would be to go down to Puçol. 

Thank you in advance! 

—Cay


----------

